# Anfänger sucht Gilde



## friX82 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich spiele seit Samstag WoW und suche so langsam ein Gilde. 
Bin zur Zeit erst Stufe 17. 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Frixarius

Vieleicht ist hier wer, der mir hilft ins Spiel besser rein zukommen und bei dem der Spielspass überwiegt.

Wäre schön wenn sich einer Meldet.


Bis dahin,

gruß

friX


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Dezember 2007)

Versuchs mal hier: http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?fo...=1188&sid=3

Btw. Besorg dir mal Equip mit Beweglichkeit :>


----------



## friX82 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

vielen Dank für den Link und den Tipp.

Bis bald


----------



## Vanlion (21. Dezember 2007)

Moinsen
Schau mal unter  http://www.der-hohe-rat.org
Einfach mal registrieren,und Dich im Forum bewerben!!
Good Luck

Vanlion


----------



## friX82 (24. Dezember 2007)

Vanlion schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Schau mal unter  http://www.der-hohe-rat.org
> Einfach mal registrieren,und Dich im Forum bewerben!!
> Good Luck
> ...



Danke,

hat schon geklappt.


----------

